# Please ID this piece from "The Fighter" trailer



## sixamsedna (Nov 27, 2010)

Does anybody know if this is a piece from a known composer or does this sound like it's specifically written for the trailer.

You can hear it clearly starting at 1:25 mark, but it plays throughout the whole trailer, and seems to be a hybrid of some sort. Could be a long shot, but you never know... maybe some of you know what this is.

Also, another question is _actually_ concerning the piece that starts at 1:25 mark. You know I always hear the orchestra playing like this in between performances. I could guess that they're just practicing and setting their instruments, but is there a 'term' for this and reason too? Would like answers to both


----------

